# Need to share Tata Photon+ connection wirelessly



## aniket.cain (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello.
First of all, my knowledge in networking is just next to nothing, so please bear with me.
I am using a TATA Photon Plus USB modem for internet on my IBM R60 Laptop.
I want to share the internet connection with my Android Phone, My friend's laptop and maybe his iPod touch.
I tried connecting using Ad-Hoc network, but my phone refuses to see the network. I also tried using Connectify and Virtual Router Manager, but both failed to create a connection.
Do I need something else to accomplish the task? Like a Wireless router? Can it be used to share my Tata Photon+ internet with any other device supporting wireless connectivity?


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 14, 2011)

From my own experience I can say, IT CANNOT BE DONE.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 14, 2011)

I was successful with the Connectify a little. It created a wi-fi hot-spot and my phone got connected to my laptop easily. But the problem is, If I try to connect to the internet using TATA Photon+, the connection fails every time, saying that a device connected is not working properly. Only after uninstalling connectify i was able to use my USB Modem for internet.
Any workarounds?


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Hello.
> First of all, my knowledge in networking is just next to nothing, so please bear with me.
> I am using a TATA Photon Plus USB modem for internet on my IBM R60 Laptop.
> I want to share the internet connection with my Android Phone, My friend's laptop and maybe his iPod touch.
> ...



I have done this. You need a special type of router which takes USB as an input and broadcasts it wireless. My router has CAT-5 and USB Modem inputs. Using the configuration page of the router I can swap inputs and the broadcast continues. Just that the wireless connection on the "SYSTEM" has to be reset once. Not the router.

HAME and Tenda series by EK Wireless. See them on eBay.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> I have done this. You need a special type of router which takes USB as an input and broadcasts it wireless. My router has CAT-5 and USB Modem inputs. Using the configuration page of the router I can swap inputs and the broadcast continues. Just that the wireless connection on the "SYSTEM" has to be reset once. Not the router.
> 
> HAME and Tenda series by EK Wireless. See them on eBay.



Thanks a lot. Though I installed an older version of Connectify and I was able to achieve what I wanted, but still this is good idea for the future plans.


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey aniket.cain, try creating a wireless adhoc profile with the config utility you got with you wireless adapter drivers. if you have one.


----------



## newagebatman (Aug 18, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Thanks a lot. Though I installed an older version of Connectify and I was able to achieve what I wanted, but still this is good idea for the future plans.



which version of *connectify *did you use


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

Version 1.2. The higher versions were causing BSODs on my both the laptops (5 years old ThinkPad as well as the 2 months old HP).


----------



## dreatica (Aug 24, 2011)

This topic is quite old, but I havent seen any correct reply. You can share it as a wifi router by purchasing this :

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks- ASUS WL-330N3G

available for around 2550bucks.

Just plug whatever usb modem you are using, and enjoy wifi to be shared. Those crappy softwares like connectify sucks and reduces the speed.


----------



## newagebatman (Sep 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> This topic is quite old, but I havent seen any correct reply. You can share it as a wifi router by purchasing this :
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks- ASUS WL-330N3G
> 
> ...



some just learn the Hard way.. I bought an ASUS wl-330n3g from E-Bay for 2700 & now its not able to share my Tata Photon Plus Service. Reason could be my Huwei 1251 modem. I m yet to gxet in touch with the customer care but after scanning the internet for hours ,I m somewhat convinced that the total investment is almost in vain unless I invest in another Modem compatible with the Router. 
Any suggestion / links that could save me are most welcome.. huh


----------



## asingh (Sep 9, 2011)

newagebatman said:


> some just learn the Hard way.. I bought an ASUS wl-330n3g from E-Bay for 2700 & now its not able to share my Tata Photon Plus Service. Reason could be my Huwei 1251 modem. I m yet to gxet in touch with the customer care but after scanning the internet for hours ,I m somewhat convinced that the total investment is almost in vain unless I invest in another Modem compatible with the Router.
> Any suggestion / links that could save me are most welcome.. huh



Did you not check compatability with your USB device before buying it.


----------



## newagebatman (Sep 9, 2011)

Checked ... but it was so badly placed anyone will get confused at first sight.
Anyway.. I won't loose hope. I should be able to share the Tata Photon Plus Service from the Laptop. I have been 50% successful though not 100%. If anyone can guide me the rest 50%, it will be a great help. Again describing the total scenario....

I have a Asus wl-330N3G wireless router. I do have a Tata Photon Plus Dongle Huwei 1251 which is not compatible with the Wireless router, so I have very less hopes of sharing my Broadband internet connection by using the default 3G sharing feature. But I should be able to share the internet connection in network sharing mode through the Wireless Router Mode.
Tata Photon Plus is connected to Laptop& active with some IP address xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxx
Laptop has a wired connection to Wifi Router (192.168.0.1-192.168.0.2)
WIFI router has a wireless connection to Samsung Galaxy SII (192.168.1.1-192.168.1.5)
Now I want to access internet from the Samsung Andoid device from the Tata Photon Connection. From Android I am able to ping the Laptop (192.168.0.1) but not the TATA Photon IP.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 9, 2011)

I think *@OP* should switch to TATA Photon Wi-Fi  see details


----------



## Sarath (Sep 9, 2011)

^ That seems to be the best solution as yet. 

Also there are routers available specifically for sharing photon and Reliance + connections. Saw them in the Digit mags, was fascinated but was no use for me, so I cannot recollect.
But investing in tata photon wifi is more economical I guess.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 10, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> I think *@OP* should switch to TATA Photon Wi-Fi  see details



I have since changed my ISP. Now I am using MTS MBlaze, and Connectify for creating Wi-Fi Hotspot. Using Connectify is not the best solution, but it is free and works fine for my purpose.


----------



## asingh (Sep 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^ That seems to be the best solution as yet.
> 
> Also there are routers available specifically for sharing photon and Reliance + connections. Saw them in the Digit mags, was fascinated but was no use for me, so I cannot recollect.
> But investing in tata photon wifi is more economical I guess.



Tenda and Hame. I have a Hame. Works fine.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 17, 2011)

@ aniket
Dude whats your plans, please share. I will buy photon plus tomorrow but confused within the plans. Should i opt for postpaid or prepaid is good ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 17, 2011)

I got that connection long back in Nov '10. It was 1050/- for 10GB, with some cashback offer. But I am now using MTS MBlaze (30GB/month for 999/- out of which 12GB is full speed).
Anyways, whatever connection you take, get a prepaid one. It has its own advantages.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 27, 2013)

waking up this old thread...

i also want my phone to connect to tata photon+ connection wirelessly. tried connectify v1.2, but it doesn't detect the dongle. what should be done? please suggest.


----------



## kisame (Nov 27, 2013)

Connectify creates a temporary wifi hotspot.It needs wifi hardware(inbuilt/usb).Are you sure you have required hardware??
Your dongle is not a wifi chip.It is a cellular chip for internet access.If you want to share your dongle's internet wirelessly, you will need a wifi chip.
EDIT:Looks like got the question wrong.
Assuming you have all required hardware, this tutorial can help you without the need for any external software.You just have to make appropriate bat files to automate the process described there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2013)

connectify free version does not support sharing 3g/4g usb modem network.to do this you need pro version & yes it works well.


----------



## newagebatman (Dec 3, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> waking up this old thread...
> 
> i also want my phone to connect to tata photon+ connection wirelessly. tried connectify v1.2, but it doesn't detect the dongle. what should be done? please suggest.



*ASUS wl-330n3g* is the best sol[SUP]n[/SUP].
If u see, Previous post, I failed initially but now ASUS wl-330n3g is the best bet. It will help u share the Dongle connection through wifi to other Clients & can be used in future as a repeater (in Hotel or Guest House as their wifi signal fluctuates very often) or can be used for sharing wired Internet Connection too.


----------

